# Stock boost=8psi?



## Bahnburner (May 31, 2000)

Just wondering what the baseline is for a 2000 S4 with stock ECU.


----------



## VR6 T (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Stock boost=8psi? (Bahnburner)*

From what I have read, it is 8 pounds, but mine is stock ecu but with a turbo back exhaust and is boosting 9 pounds, so I am not positive.


----------



## Shibster22 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Stock boost=8psi? (Bahnburner)*

i have a 2000 s4 that was puttin out 8psi but after i did a tune up jus intake cleaned up the tb and changed the spark plugs it gave me 13psi mind you my car is all stock with no mods 
i have also heard they were doin up the 18 psi stock but 8psi is good


----------

